# My new track



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

I just built my first track in 50 years. It is all AFX track and fitted on (2) 5' x 2 1/2' tables put together in an L shape. It measures 31.8' of track length per lap. It is called Paramus Motor Speedway for now. My kids love it and I made a lot of curves so the kids do not destroy cars on a long straight. Attached is a diagram of it.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice job! I can see a lot of thought went into the design.


----------



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks GearHead. Actually it was fairly quick and easy. The biggest problems were where to put the cross over tracks, so each lane had the same amount of outside/inside lane turns. Then I just changed the back straight to have the curves, because my kids kept shooting the cars into the wall. Haha. They wiped out the winks on all the G+ cars. But this helped alot. Thanks again for the compliment. Also, I now prefer the OLD Tjet cars. More fun to race and love watching them fishtail through the turns. My track keeps me out of trouble with the wife at least. She knows where I am now


----------

